# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 16



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The last concert series proved to be the greatest success of the entire semester. For days afterwards, the Choir and Ensemble concerts were lauded by critics in the local newspapers.

"Dr. Johnson and his students have done it again for the University by showing a spectacular show in time for the holidays. Not only the singers, but the young choral conductors all proved their merit this concert, and I am excited to see what they will come up with next year," one critic wrote.

The night of the Orchestral concert, there was to be a party afterwards, hosted by one of Marcus' friends, a composer named Robert. It was rumored that way more than the thirty expected from the Facebook event were going to be there. Tanya and Marcus were of course invited, but Tanya wanted to bring Marie along too.

"It will be so much fun, Marie, you have to come with us! It's an all-niter, perfect way to celebrate!" she pleaded with Marie when the concert was over.

"I don't know," Marie hesitated. "Isn't there only alcohol?"

"Most likely, but you'll be fine with us, you don't have to drink. But you can if you like, you deserve it Marie!"

"Ah, but there's still a month before my 21st birthday, drat!"

"Close enough! You're among friends, Marie, we won't judge you. After all, who hasn't had a drink at your age before?"

Marie still wasn't comfortable with the idea, and remained resolved not to go despite Tanya's pleas. It wasn't simply the alcohol that she wanted to avoid though. She knew it would turn crazy very quickly, and it wouldn't be fun at all that way. Plus, she knew there would be someone there that she would like to avoid in that kind of scenario. Marie wanted to use her Saturday mornings for more productive things, like enjoying the outdoors.



Tanya and Marcus came to Robert's house at about 11PM. It was a single family home that he rented out with three other music majors, although he was still the host. It was bitterly cold outside, the smell of snow in the air, and Tanya could see her own breath in the lamplight. When they got to the door, Robert greeted Marcus warmly.

"Glad that we made it through?" he said.

"Definitely, my god this was a killer semester for me," Marcus exclaimed.

"Me too, time to break lose for once!" Tanya chimed in.

Already many people were inside, talking loudly in groups, some sitting, some standing, all in different parts of the house. Many were still wearing their concert outfits, and others formal-wear. Everyone was drinking either champagne, beer or some liquor. Pop, Electronica and Jazz was playing in the background, the real fun stuff to many classical musicians.

When Tanya got her champagne, she happened to see Alex sitting with his friends in the living room with their drinks.

"Hello, Alex!" she came and sat by him. "By the way, congratulations on winning the concerto competition, that must have been really something!"

"It was," he said coolly. "I'm very grateful for the judges' favor."

"Don't pester him too much about it, he's bashful," one of his friends joked.

"Ah, but it's so worth it!" Tanya laughed.

Marcus stayed by Tanya silently, but wanted to take her away to be alone with her. Nonetheless, Tanya wandered all around the guests, and as she drank more and more, she became more flirtatious than ever.

Meanwhile, Ernest came over to Alex and Tanya's company.

"Do you know if Marie is coming here tonight?" he asked generally.

"How should I know?" Alex frowned, looking away.

"Just wondering, I gave her an invite on facebook..."

"Oh, she's not coming," Tanya said suavely. "Too much party for her, she said."

"Oh really," Alex muttered, more to himself.

"That's too bad, but wait, she's not even twenty-one yet, right?" Ernest wondered.

"Nope, a month shy," Tanya replied.

"Sheesh! She seems a lot older than that."

"She's so mature, you know!" Tanya said. "That's what you get when you hit real life. She's hard core!"

"Unlike some of us here," Marcus said under his breath. Alex smiled.

Past midnight, some people started playing games, and winning drinks for each other. Ernest and his friends tried a few rounds, and Tanya couldn't help but watch and root for him.

"That's unusual for you," Marcus said next to her, "When did you ever get into watching this?"

"Because you aren't playing, you're too mature," Tanya mocked him. "I like being immature once in a while, it's good for me. And good for you too, if you would try!"

"You want me to try?" Marcus rolled his eyes.

"Go for it!"

Marcus played a round of beer-pong with his friend Robert against Ernest and his friends. They set up in the basement where there was the most space, and nearly everyone came down to watch, even Alex. Tanya got immense pleasure out of watching this. She liked to see them be pitted against each other, and followed everything with glee.

"God, do I have to drink the whole thing? I'm already throwing awfully!" Marcus complained when he took hold of one cup. They actually hadn't done poorly, but Ernest's team were about to win with one more throw.

"Of course! That's what you get for entering into our competition!" Ernest laughed. "The farther you go, the worse your aim becomes, that's the fun of it!"

"Only you'll whack us with your batons when we get near the hammered-line," Marcus sneered. Everyone laughed.

"Oh yeah? Watch this!" Ernest went upstairs for a second, everyone wondering what he was doing. He came back with his baton.

"It's all in the wrist you know?"

Taking his stance at the end of his side, he tossed his baton handle-first towards Marcus and Robert, and landed dead center of the very last cup on the table. Roars of laughter went up and everyone cheered for the victors. Friendly handshakes were traded.

"Cheers to Ernest!" Tanya raised her champagne glass to him, and Ernest bowed most elegantly.

"Cheers!" everyone else cried, and all dispersed.

"This is pathetic," Marcus whined to Robert, "Tanya's doesn't even root for me anymore, she's that drunk."

"Oh, I'm not drunk, I'm more clearer in my mind than ever before!" Tanya laughed.

"'More clearer' she says," Marcus shook his head, and took Tanya out of the crowd. Actually, everyone was tipsy now, not just Tanya, and nobody took anything to seriously of all the antics that occurred over the next few hours. Instead, it simply got more and more fun.

Except for Alex. He watched the majority of what was happening with disgust, although the baton trick was pretty funny. He knew it would all come to this, so he figured it was time to leave.

"What? Leave now? We've just begun!" Tanya cried. "How many drinks have you had?"

"Two," Alex replied.

"Only two? I'm on my fifth, you can surely handle a few more!"

"Perhaps, but I don't want to get drunk. It's against my values..."

"Values? Are you religious?"

"I am," Alex said, glancing around self-consciously, "But I mean, I need to drive home too."

"Right, you live farther than most people. Marcus and I walked here, didn't we?"

"How do you not remember, Tanny?" Marcus hugged her from the side.

"Oh of course I remembered!" Tanya said irritatedly, pushing him away, "I don't ask all questions to hear the answers to them!"

Alex caught an interesting glance between them. Marcus seemed genuinely surprised at her remark, but Tanya seemed to get a pleasure out of speaking to him that way.

"Well, it has been a fine night so far," Alex broke the awkward silence, "but it's been enough for me now," he said his farewells to his friends, but not before Ernest caught him from behind.

"Hey, it was good to see you Alex, I'm glad to have met you more in person! But say, I had a question," he drifted off.

"A question? What is it?"

"What was Marie seeing you for yesterday?"

Alex grimaced. "There was some misunderstanding, she got a ticket for me without asking me."

Ernest laughed loudly. "Is that all? Hah! Oh never mind her Alex, she's so clever, always being so responsible like that. I hope to get in touch with her some time, you know."

"You do?" Alex eyed him suspiciously.

"Yeah, you gotta watch out for girls like those, they only come once in a while! Make sure the next time you see her you say hi to her for me!" Ernest was clearly drunk now too, rambling on in this way. But Alex was surprised he revealed such a thing.

"You like Marie?"

Ernest tossed his hands up before laughing again.

"But go on your way now, g'night!" Ernest waved and turned him out of the house.

Alex stood by the front door, pondering what he just discovered...


----------

